# Rubrikat > Mentori akademik >  Me ndihmoni ??

## PrisHtiNa-Lee

A mundet dikush te me ndihmoj se si te gjej mesime per Makinat Sinkrone ne internet ju lutem ?? 
Me vyn shume per keto dite. Flm shume per mirekuptim.

"Parimi i punes se mak.sinkrone"

----------


## PrisHtiNa-Lee

Me ndihmoni ju lutem nuk kam shume kohe.  :i ngrysur:  :i ngrysur:

----------


## fegi

Ndoshta te kryne pun.http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sourc...cT1NRi8h6gQ8bA

2.http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sourc...96WNSo3LsN2-VA

http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sourc...UVZoFHBGtqY3Nw

----------


## PrisHtiNa-Lee

> Ndoshta te kryne pun.http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sourc...cT1NRi8h6gQ8bA
> 
> 2.http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sourc...96WNSo3LsN2-VA
> 
> http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sourc...UVZoFHBGtqY3Nw



Fegi, flm shume qe ka marrur mundin por nuk gjeta gjo ne ato linkat qe ke sjellur.

Per makinat sinkrone gjeta mire po, mesimet jane ENG, translate nuk po me ndihmon ashti siç duhet per t'i perkthyer.  :i ngrysur:

----------


## Qeliza_Gjak

> Fegi, flm shume qe ka marrur mundin por nuk gjeta gjo ne ato linkat qe ke sjellur.
> 
> Per makinat sinkrone gjeta mire po, mesimet jane ENG, translate nuk po me ndihmon ashti siç duhet per t'i perkthyer.


Do te sugjeroj qe te hapni nje tem ne kete forum posacerisht per perkthimin e teksteve; c'ka i perkasin temes... 

Flm...

----------

